
Personal Invisibility Cloak Stymies People Detectors - Yuqing7
https://medium.com/syncedreview/personal-invisibility-cloak-stymies-people-detectors-15bebdcc7943
======
Finnucane
Eventually the AI will catch up to this, so you'll need a smart shirt that can
modify its own image, and then you're on your way to having a scramble suit.

